

Chinese Separatists Tied to Norway Bomb Plot - sdurkin
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/10/world/asia/10uighur.html?ref=world

======
sdurkin
Would normally be !HN, but posted in reference to earlier discussions had
here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1428890>

